# Do you like Peacock Gudgeon fish?



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a new one they have at the LFS I really like it and am researching to see if it would work in my 20 gall planted tank.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i had one a few years ago....it was the last one in the tank, and i didnt realize it had a curved spine, but it lasted about a year in my bar tank till it sucumbed to its deformity......I am still keeping my eye open for them again, if i see them, i will buy a few for my tetra tank.......They are a nice little colorful fish.....very peacful, but i wouldnt put it with larger fish, or it could become food....Here is a pic of the one i had, you can see its curved spine....."S" shaped.....


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful fish! They are on my wish list.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys I hoped you would like them. I am thinking about puting 4 of them in my 20 gallon planted with 7 neon tetra, and 7 Harliquin Rasporas. Do you think that would be ok for the tank?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

They should be fine in your tank with those fish...Good Luck!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you I am very excitied about them. I was haveing a hard time decideing what I wanted to put in this particular tank so I went into the really nice LFS we have here and spoke with the owner and he told me he had some new fish that I may like he showed them to me and I loved them.


----------

